

Yahoo stock outperforms Google for 2010 - dfrankow
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/chart-2010s-best-performing-tech-companies/68720

======
l0nwlf
And yet they distributed pink slip quite leniently.

------
todd101scout
ah, but did it outperform Amazon? :)

